# Snap ring tool



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Can anybody recomend a good snap ring plier (set)? The el cheapos that hardware stores sell just don't cut it when working with the "real" circlips you might find in a tractor power train. Even Craftsman's offerings leave me sceptical. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

mac tools snap on really nice$$$$ my biggest set came from harbor freight very hard tips


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Neil,I got a good one at Arnold Motor,Worthington..It has a ratchet type lock on it and interchangable tips.*

*Not sure if Arnold Motors has store your way.There is one a Spenser,Iowa.*

*I could check if they still have them in Worthington.*


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Snap-On are the only ones I have found strong enough to do the job. Pricey but well worth it. They also sell a set made by Blue Point that is a little cheaper and still guaranteed for life.


----------



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

I got a set of Snap-Ons and they have been great. Had them for several years and haven't broken tip yet.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks very much for the replies. 
I do have an Arnold Motor locally, will check there. Cost of Snap On etc. may be high, but if they work they are worth it. Years ago I had a bigger snap ring pop off a plier (think it was a Crapsman) and hit me right under the eye, not good!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Snap-On has the best set that I found. Threw my others away. Very expensive but worth the money in this case.


----------



## Pokeyjoe (Oct 17, 2012)

My company builds equiptment for train rail, we use these.

http://www.langtools...1250&WEBID=6825

100% lifetime warranty.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks! That looks like the way to go for the big @#$%^&* ones, and get a smaller one or two for the lighter stuff.


----------

